# new to freebsd (virtualbox)



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2010)

hi.i am a gentoo user and i am in love with freebsd.i have it on virtualbox but i want also to install it on laptop 
i have this problem.
On virtual box i cannot install guest additions!
./VBoxLinuxAdditions-amd64.run
and ask for gmake.
but i have already gmake!
so i can not install guest addition so no fullscreen mode 
can anyone help me?


----------



## gilinko (Mar 1, 2010)

Linux != FreeBSD, so at the moment you can't install the guest addons in FreeBSD as they are dependant on the Linux kernel(hence VBox*Linux*Additions)


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 1, 2010)

To enable VirtualBox to run FreeBSD inside it with a resolution of more than 800x600, add


```
HorizSync	31-80
VertRefresh	30-100
```

To the xorg.conf file under the monitor section.


----------



## thuglife (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello there.

Virtualbox guest additions are in the ports.

Update your ports tree.

`# portsnap fetch update`

Install and follow the instructions.

`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions`
`# make install clean`


----------

